# Today on RO



## Thundering Zeus and Thumping Nyx

[align=center]

[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]*Welcome to today's news - as done by myself (beautiful black Nyx) and lamebrain Zeus...*[/align][align=left]*You do know if you keep that up - mom's gonna make us do the news forever...right? She said we had to learn to get along by doing the news ... you idiot. So stop calling me names.*[/align][align=left]*Look - I have babies to get back to...so shall we get on with it?*[/align][align=left]*Let's see what the slaves are discussing now..*[/align][align=left]Do unspayed females have periods?[/align][align=left]Bunnies with other pets (especially cats)[/align][align=left]Please help - 3 week old baby bunny 
[/align][align=left]*HA! I know an answer to this one...you idiot...its...*.What nicknames do you call your buns?[/align][align=left]*Hey Zeus...you should answer this one - since you're a burrower...* Is all this blanket burrowing ok?[/align][align=left]*Ha ha...look at this one Nyx...*.Rabbit toys *Don't they know we love things like empty toilet paper rolls stuffed with hay and empty boxes and stuff like that?*[/align][align=left]*That is because you're easily entertained Zeus. Some of us "finer" rabbits like to have money spent on us for toys...so we can play with the empty containers the toys came in.*[/align][align=left]*And look...there are* photos of my bunnies and Smokey and Holly[/align][align=left]*Oh wow - this one made me cry cause I was a shelter bunny. You need to read this one Nyx..*.Powerful Message for Fosterers[/align][align=left]*Well - I guess the slaves are sharing a lot. And look at the infirmary...*[/align][align=left]Cecals - what are they?[/align]Hey....what's the squeaking? Nyx...?[align=left]Crud...its the babies. Its time for me to go nurse. Let's finish this soon.[/align][align=left]Man...they sure make a lot of noise.[/align][align=left]They're practicing to be you...[/align][align=left]So folks...here's a short reminder of some things...[/align][align=left]http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=55298&forum_id=16Today is the last day to enter the BUNS GONE GREEN contest. Make sure to get your entry in (good luck to those bunnies who have gone into hiding to avoid the contest).[/align][align=left]*Don't forget to check out the new photo gallery upload page. You can upload your photos on the website now. Bunnies- consider yourself warned - those cameras are gonna be coming out again most likely.*[/align][align=left]*And finally - don't forget to enter Caption Contest #63*[/align][align=left]*They're squeaking again Hairbrain....*[/align][align=left]*Ok - I'm off to feed my babies....everyone except Zeus have a great day!*[/align]




[align=left]
[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------

